# Dogfish head beer. Where to buy in Melb?



## Truman42 (26/3/13)

Howdy gents,

Does anyone know of any bottle shops or fancy liquor stores in Melbourne that sell Dogfish head? In particular their 60, 90, and 120 min IPAs and their Chicory stout?
Although anything they make would be good to try.

Cheers


----------



## tricache (26/3/13)

Good luck finding any of the Dogfish Head range over here...crazy hard I have found without ordering online


----------



## bum (26/3/13)

Not exacly what you're after but slowbeer has these:
http://www.slowbeer.com.au/?wpsc_product_category=dogfish-head

I was dead keen on trying tonnes of their beers once upon a time - then I did and that went away. Some of their beers are pretty nice on tap but all have (what I consider a fairly unpleasant) oily mouthfeel in the bottle. Palo Santo Marron is the only beer of theirs I rate in a bottle.


----------



## doon (26/3/13)

Not a bottle shop but the park hotel have a few different ones


----------



## Truman42 (26/3/13)

Thanks gents. Will check them out

@Doon.. Which Park hotel? Werribee? Abbotsford? Or another perhaps? Can you buy take always?


----------



## doon (26/3/13)

werribee mate


----------



## ianj84 (26/3/13)

Acland cellars, st kilda sometimes has them but check the date, most of their US beers are past their best before.


----------



## dhal4 (26/3/13)

Try Purvis cellars in Surrey Hills or Richmond


----------



## Edak (26/3/13)

Yeah I purvis doesn't have it then nobody does.


----------



## surly (26/3/13)

Chapel st cellars? I haven't been in about a year, but they usually have a decent range.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/3/13)

The Park Hotel in weribee stock a good range of American IPA's, and will do a good price on takeaways. Ask for Joey aka 'The Sloth' at the bar and he will sort you out. Tell him I sent you.


----------



## Truman42 (27/3/13)

Thanks again gents will check all those leads out.


----------



## lukiep8 (30/3/13)

They aren't officially imported into Australia so anything you find is grey market. You won't ever find the 120 over here. Def. check the bottled-on dates. If they don't have one, then some naughty person has scrubbed it off!


----------



## jaymzica (10/4/13)

i know u want bottles, but i know the Alehouse project has some dogfish on tap


----------



## Spiesy (10/4/13)

I saw one or two of their bottled beers at Harvest, High St, Northcote.


----------



## maggotbrain65 (10/4/13)

Acland Cellars in St Kilda also. All grey imports.


----------



## citizensnips (24/4/13)

I'd been trying to get dogfish for so long ever since I saw the mini series discovery did. Sam is a legend. Anyway completely forgot about them, went to acland cellars the other night for the first time after having some quality mexican from blue corn and saw these two bad boys, couldn't believe it! also had to pick up the sierra nevada, I cant resist, its one of the best beers I've had in a while. 
btw that shop is very nice, so many good beers :icon_drool2:

Ill let you know how they go,
cheers


----------

